# Camp what!!!!!



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Most of you know I have a cabin in the U.P 
Well the wife and I had thought about having a sign outside our cabin, by the entrance. 

So anyhoo I decided to get started on it. 
First thing first is, what are we going to name it? 

We thought about it for months, until one day my wife said to me, why don't we call it 
CAMP WISHIWASONA LAKE. 

I was lost until she explained it to me. 
Since our cabin is not on a lake and our dream cabin will be on one, but till then, this will be fine. 

See if you can tell what it says. Lol
Oh!!! Pics



























































The piece is Catalpa that I got from aardvark when he lived by me. 
Thanks Dan. 
I'll be relief carving it. No power tools.


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

That's neat, I like the name


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Very cool idea. Progress pics will be great. Thanks.








 








.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

You'll love that.... until your township assessor re-calculates your property taxes as waterfront. Gives a whole new meaning to challenging your real estate assessment before the "Board of Review"!:laughing:


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Subscribed


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

SteveEl said:


> You'll love that.... until your township assessor re-calculates your property taxes as waterfront. Gives a whole new meaning to challenging your real estate assessment before the "Board of Review"!:laughing:


 I'm not on water, besides I'm 30 miles from town.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Dominick said:


> I'm not on water, besides I'm 30 miles from town.


Yeah, I know. I was joking about an assessor who, like you, doesn't get the joke at first. I can hear them now, as they do spring drive-bys: "What? There's a lake back there? Huh. I wonder how you pronounce that?" 

Nevermind. Wasn't funny.

Build progress will be interesting.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

That Catalpa will carve easy, Dom!
I like working with it for furniture, since it is soooo soft.
Folks, the wood originated from Milwaukee Woodworks. He might have more.

Seal that thing w/epoxy and it will last for years without blackening up on ya.


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing your progress on this one...


----------



## liquidzoo (Mar 8, 2012)

Very nice. Where in the UP? I went to school up there (NMU) and loved it there. I keep trying to get my wife to move there, but since I've kept her away from the snow for the last 9 years, she doesn't want to dive headlong into the drifts.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

I used to have land up there too. Sold it all though. Nice, enjoy


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

So when are you going to start carving it.

I'm going to be watching this one :yes:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

liquidzoo said:


> Very nice. Where in the UP? I went to school up there (NMU) and loved it there. I keep trying to get my wife to move there, but since I've kept her away from the snow for the last 9 years, she doesn't want to dive headlong into the drifts.


 It's in iron river. 30 miles outside. near Kenton.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> So when are you going to start carving it. I'm going to be watching this one :yes:


Thanks for the interest Roy. 
I started a little yesterday and little after work. 
Still have lots to go. 
And aardvark, yea it's soft and wonderful to carve. The grain is to strait for my liking, but should be a challenge. 
I'll post new pics soon


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Here's what I've got done so far.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Thanks for the interest Roy.
> I started a little yesterday and little after work.
> Still have lots to go.
> And aardvark, yea it's soft and wonderful to carve. The grain is to strait for my liking, but should be a challenge.
> I'll post new pics soon


Just don't rush it an have fun :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: You seen the one I'm working on on rainy days its a PEDA but fun to do also its a challenge I was looking for , looking forward to starting the big one of it


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

This is a very cool project indeed. Looking forward to seeing it completed.
Looks great so far.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks good so far! I know it'll be great.


----------



## liquidzoo (Mar 8, 2012)

Dominick said:


> It's in iron river. 30 miles outside. near Kenton.


Nice area. I've been through there a few times.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Not much of an update, put I'm pretty much done with camp minus a few touch ups. Figured I'd take a break from the letters I'd start on the work/hook. Thanks for who's following.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Looking good :yes: I'm working on a cherry piece right now an its  PITA right now but got to get the box done for the Bows :laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> Looking good :yes: I'm working on a cherry piece right now an its  PITA right now but got to get the box done for the Bows :laughing:


Thanks. 
Yea I did the sign for our beach out of cherry. 
First I started to carve then went to the router. 
Lol.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Man. 
I'm glad I don't relief carve. 
My day is already too chewed up, and I don't have the patients for it.

Good work Dom.
How's that Catalpa dig in?


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Dom...I LIKE:thumbsup::thumbsup:...I've been following this thread but not posted due to time:blink:. That "LIKE" button sure would be handy to let you know people are looking and who. Great job!!!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Here's some pics from today. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Looking good :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Yes, looking very good.

That worm on the hook is way cool!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

jharris2 said:


> Yes, looking very good. That worm on the hook is way cool!


Thanks Jeff. 
My wife actually drew that out and I carved it. 
I'll have to tell her.


----------



## jdpber (Mar 25, 2014)

Looking good so far


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Nice looking work, Dom! Can't wait to see it finished. 


Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Two more pics 



















Still lots more to do, so thanks for hanging around.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

And a couple more from today. 






























The scales actually feel life like. 
Thanks again guys.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice scales what tool did you use


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Roy. 
I used this little gouge and just made the impression. Some I went deeper to give the effect.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Dom, That's a spectacular fish! Really like the scale work. 

Shaping up to be an incredible sign.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

One more


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

That's what I've been waiting to see. Carved scales!

Now I have a good idea how a project I've been planning for over a year may end up looking.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

The project is coming along nicely Dominick.

Curious... what did you use as a model for the fish?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

This is looking awesome. I've never tried carving, although it is on my to-do list. Hopefully one day.


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

That's looking fantastic!
I love seeing carving work. I always wanted to try it too.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

jharris2 said:


> The project is coming along nicely Dominick. Curious... what did you use as a model for the fish?


 Funny you ask Jeff. I'm no artist and I never claim to be, but I actually drew that myself. I only had to erase a small line up around his head. Other than that, I drew him off an old beat up crappy mount I have. Lol


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Well my friend I'm pretty sure your more of an artist than you think.

Very creative man.

Now get your a$$ back to work. I can't wait to see more.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

jharris2 said:


> Well my friend I'm pretty sure your more of an artist than you think. Very creative man. Now get your a$$ back to work. I can't wait to see more.


Laughing!!!!!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Just found this thread. Very nice work Dominick. Good job on all the carving.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

If you AREN'T an artist, then maybe you are what I call myself,,,,,,,,,,ARTY.... not all that good at drawing, good at proportions, ability to enjoy arty things, and be inspired to make detailed things of all sorts. 

Great job,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Ok Jeff here's just a little tease. 
Didn't do much today. Got started late and tomorrow's not looking good for me. Won't get home from work till around 9:00pm. 
Enjoy!!


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

That's looking great man.

You know, there's only one drawback to this forum that I can see, that is, seeing all the wonderful work makes me want to do it all.

I haven't ever done any carving but it looks like fun.

What's most attractive about it is that it would be an opportunity to turn off the loud machines, put on some mellow music and relax.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

It is fun. 
There are some carvings I've done and was board with it. But it's like anything else. 
Go for it. Can't learn if you don't try.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

WARNING this is so true :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Laughing!!!!! That's awesome. 
Sounds like me.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'm going to my cabin for memorial weekend. 
I'd like to finish it, but don't think that'll happen. 
Never know when I'll go back up.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Wife found that an posted it on face book about me :laughing:, then she got  when she seen all the shavings under the table in the bed room :furious: from me carving the rainy day one, but clincher was the shop was spotless specially my work bench :laughing:


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

VERY nice work! Well Done!


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Dom, I've been following this thread and I have to say I'm blown away by your skills! I've always admired your carvings, especially the two you did on the raised panel walnut doors.

I've always wanted to get into carving, but didn't really know where to start. The wife just informed me that my birthday gift will be a one day "character carving" class at Highland Woodworking in ATL in June! I know it isn't relief carving, but I'll need to get a set of carving chisels and part of the class will be how to sharpen said chisels. Hopefully I can pick it up over time, and the carvings you do give me something to strive for!

Again, great work and I can't wait to see more!!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

captainawesome said:


> Dom, I've been following this thread and I have to say I'm blown away by your skills! I've always admired your carvings, especially the two you did on the raised panel walnut doors. I've always wanted to get into carving, but didn't really know where to start. The wife just informed me that my birthday gift will be a one day "character carving" class at Highland Woodworking in ATL in June! I know it isn't relief carving, but I'll need to get a set of carving chisels and part of the class will be how to sharpen said chisels. Hopefully I can pick it up over time, and the carvings you do give me something to strive for! Again, great work and I can't wait to see more!!


Wow!!! I didn't think my work would affect someone like this. 
Well.....thanks for the kind words. 

To be honest with you, I haven't been carving that long. 
Haven't tried characters, but thought about it. 
Watch lots of videos and find some good carving tools and nice piece of wood. Start with something soft like basswood for first time. 
Plus you can get relief carving patterns at woodcraft or online. 
Have at it.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Dominick,

I did a search on carving tools and only found this...

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/carving-tools-4766/

Poor guy never got an answer.

What say you about a good starter set for relief carving?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Honestly all you need are a set like this. 
Inexpensive but decent for the price, and come sharp. 
I also have some more expensive ones, but these will work. http://m.woodcraft.com/aHR0cDovL3d3...zNzYwL0JlZ2lubmVyJ3MtQ2FydmluZy1Ub29scy5hc3B4


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I just read the thread up to here. The sign is looking great, Dominick. I'm thinking about carving a sign to hang in my shop for my YouTube channel name/logo.

I like the name, by the way. I never thought I'd care much about being on a lake. But actually living on one sure changed my attitude. I love it. Anyway, nice progress so far and I look forward to seeing the sign come together. Nice font, too.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Honestly all you need are a set like this.
> Inexpensive but decent for the price, and come sharp.
> I also have some more expensive ones, but these will work. http://m.woodcraft.com/aHR0cDovL3d3dy53b29kY3JhZnQuY29tL1Byb2R1Y3QvMjAwMzAwMC8zNzYwL0JlZ2lubmVyJ3MtQ2FydmluZy1Ub29scy5hc3B4


This is the set of tools they recommend/require for the character carving class.

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/flexcutpalmchiselset5-piece.aspx

You think I'd be alright with a set like this to start with or would the set from woodcraft be better?


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Wow!!! I didn't think my work would affect someone like this.
> Well.....thanks for the kind words.
> 
> To be honest with you, I haven't been carving that long.
> ...


I doubt anyone looks at your work and is NOT inspired!!! You are not only a talented carver, but a humble one to boot.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

captainawesome said:


> This is the set of tools they recommend/require for the character carving class. http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/flexcutpalmchiselset5-piece.aspx You think I'd be alright with a set like this to start with or would the set from woodcraft be better?


 I'm not a fan of flex cut. To flimsy IMO. But some like them. Just have to try different ones out to see what works best for you. PS. also good to see chain carver Steve around. Been awhile.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

It's coming along, Dom.
I'll have to show my son this link. He has the carving tools but just can't figure out how to start.

We bought this farm house down here, and it used to be called "3 Oaks Farm!" but since it isn't a farm anymore we are trying to find a name for it. Probably "3 Oaks!" There are 3, 150+ y/o oak trees in the front yard.

I wanted "Happy Happy Joy Joy!" from Ren & Stimpy. The wife won't bite on it.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Da Aardvark said:


> It's coming along, Dom.
> I'll have to show my son this link. He has the carving tools but just can't figure out how to start.
> 
> We bought this farm house down here, and it used to be called "3 Oaks Farm!" but since it isn't a farm anymore we are trying to find a name for it. Probably "3 Oaks!" There are 3, 150+ y/o oak trees in the front yard.
> ...


If your son wants to attend a class in June, this is the one I will be attending at Highland.

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/Beginning-character-carving.aspx

Also, if the wife doesn't like "Happy Happy Joy Joy", ask her if she'd rather it be "Don't wizz on the electric fence." haha


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Dominick i must say that you are doing a darn nice job on the sign carving, it is looking really nice. wish i knew how to do that! I assume it would be like carving a duck from a big block of wood, you would just carve away all the wood that don't look like a duck.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

garryswf said:


> Dominick i must say that you are doing a darn nice job on the sign carving, it is looking really nice. wish i knew how to do that! I assume it would be like carving a duck from a big block of wood, you would just carve away all the wood that don't look like a duck.


Thanks for the kind words. 
That's it!!! If you can carve a duck? 
Then you can do this.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Small update. 
I was able to squeeze in a few hours today on the sign. 
It's starting to come to an end soon. 

Which comes to mind is a finish that's is going to be good on this and hold up to the harsh whether In the U.P
Any suggestions.? 
Oh and pic.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Coming along nicely. I think I saw it in another thread with a different project sitting either on or next to it.

As for a weather resistant finish I use spar varnish for most out door projects. It stands up well for several years before needing to be refinished.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Epoxy, Dom.....Epoxy.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Looking good Dom, I'll agree with the spa urethane.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Excellent work! I only have one question. Does the fish sing when you clap your hands? :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

It's really looking nice, Dominick. :thumbsup:



Gary Beasley said:


> Excellent work! I only have one question. Does the fish sing when you clap your hands? :icon_cheesygrin:


Haha, I remember those (but I'm not proud of that fact). A friend of mine had one. Big Mouth Billy Bass, I think. 

"Take me to the river... Drop me in the water..." - singing fish


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

My FIL actually had one of those singing fish on his wall!

Before using any finish I think I'd use a clear epoxy to fill that knot hole first. I might also add some color to the letters and the hook with some acrylic paints. Help to make things stand out more. But that's just me on the color.

Fill the hole or that will become a problem with rot later on down the road.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Looking good Dom.

You have such well defined carving there I wouldn't put a speck of paint on it.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Looking sweet Don I would use spar varnish to after you fill the knot :yes::yes:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Yea thanks for the suggestions. 
No paint like Jeff said. As far as the knot hole, I never thought about filling it. I like the sound of epoxy, but don't want to glossy. Don't really want it to fill in to much. Maybe a light coat if any. I don't know yet but keep the ideas coming.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Use epoxy let it dry an sand it down to where you want it an Spar Varnish it all, if you don't want gloss use steel wool an rub until mat finish :yes:


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Epoxy will seal the piece in almost a plastic like seal and if the sheen is too glossy (and it is) start wet sanding w/ 600 grit and work it down with pumice and rotten stone. You'll need to let the epoxy sit for about 3 days before starting.
The knot will need sealed or moisture will find it's way in the cracks, thus turning the area black.

Varnish will deteriorate over time. Epoxy wont. I have an antique rocker coated with varnish on the front porch. There is rarely any rain on it and the finish is breaking down and the oak is blackening.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The sign looks fantabulous. Good lettering. Those carving knives look familiar.








 







.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> The sign looks fantabulous. Good lettering. Those carving knives look familiar. .


 I'm glad you like them. Makes me feel good, Coming from you. The knives are actually kind of cheesy. The one on the far left is not cheesy.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Not much has changed. 
I'm getting closer. 
Also my questions about finish, just realized the back is pretty bad. Aardvark you know this slab. 
What am I suppose to do about this?


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*Epoxy*

I think that if I were working with that piece the back would get filled with wood saw dust from my table saw. About fifteen years ago I had some windows that had some dry rot and I used a mixture of west system series epoxy and sawdust, ran through wife's floor sifter what stayed in the sifter got tossed what made through was perfect as fill It's fairly coarse but plyable and got into all the nooks and cranny's. Your work is way to Cool. Unique to see it age before it's time. 

Jerry


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh yeah, I had forgotten about the back.
I like the wood shavings idea of a sawdust mix that 'wood shavings' mentions. I would mix with a water resistant white glue in that chewed up area and maybe even in the knot hole area. It turns into the viscosity of wood putty. 
Then paint the back and coat with a top coat of epoxy.

One thing I see that I ran into with the "wood shark" project I did with the catalpa is the bark area. The bark is a water trap, and a freeze thaw issue. I pin nailed the bark on with about 100 pin nails. They recess below the surface and are not seen. This will help keep the bark from trying to separate from the slab, but that isn't where it ends. The bark is very porous and needs sealed. Again about 4 coats of epoxy brushed in will do that. You can brush the finished surface as well, but with the carving nooks/crannies it is more succeptible to air bubbles. Keep a propane torch handy. You'll need it. Even the bark is going to create a bubble headache.

e- me if you have questions.


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

Great work! I have never carved anything by hand, you are a craftsman.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Let's take a poll as to who thinks I should carve something between the fish and camp. If so what do you think? I was thinking of another smaller fish or something to that nature. Or should I be done when I'm done? What's your thoughts? Thanks again guys for the great comments and suggestions.






Does it need something else. How about a bobber?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I think I'd leave it alone. Looks good as is.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Wow coming along great. What type of wood is it?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

MasterSplinter said:


> Wow coming along great. What type of wood is it?


It's catalpa that I got from Aardvark last summer. 
It's a dream to carve. The only hard part I has was over by the knot.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Would you also add in a line to connect the bobber to the hook?

Maybe a small compass?

I vote small fish over bobber or just leave it alone. It is looking really great Dom!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

captainawesome said:


> Would you also add in a line to connect the bobber to the hook? Maybe a small compass? I vote small fish over bobber or just leave it alone. It is looking really great Dom!


Nice ideas. I like the compass idea to. I'm going to rule out the small fish. 
Keep em coming.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm with Sawdust. The sign is so well laid out that it doesn't need any further embellishment.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I think the balance looks pretty good right now, but you almost need to finish with the lettering and then take a final look at it. If you decide that it needs something, I think a smallish item would fit best. I do like the idea of a compass if you think it needs something there.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

As it looks now, I'd leave it be. I'm with trc, I think it is well balanced. Looks awesome man!! 


Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Small fishing pole an tie the line around to the hook :yes:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Here's another. 
Thanks for looking. I'm getting close. I almost feel like I don't and I do want it over. You know what I saying.


----------



## Bumpus (Aug 4, 2012)

In my untrained, unprofessional opinion....less is more. I think if you add anything else it might be too 'busy'. I think it looks great as it's designed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

concur with everyone else who's offered you should leave it as is. Anything else and the exquisite work you've already done will be diminished.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey Dom, I'm with whomever!!! Just trying to get you to 100 replies!!!LOL

It looks great:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: and whatever decision you make will be GREAT with me:icon_cool::yes::laughing:


----------



## slick rock (Jun 11, 2014)

do not fall prey to too much.
It would be too busy if you add any more. Keep the balance, from an old typesetter, and proofer.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

The only thing I might add would be to texture the rest of the surface to match what's been carved already. And I'm still on the fence about that. I think it's looking great though.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Ok got a couple hours in it and I'm pretty much done. I Got to do some more sanding and finish. 

So at this point this will be the last pic until I put on a finish and mount it at the cabin. 
So thanks to all who commented and gave great suggestions and great gestures. 










This was fun. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## gadabout (Dec 21, 2012)

Love it! Thanks for posting.


----------



## aaroncr (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice job on the sign, ready to see some pics hanging on the cabin.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful Job Dom :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: look sweet :yes:


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for letting us follow along! It looks great and you are truly talented!!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Well I decided to sand off the saw marks. I couldn't resist the grain in this piece. 

I also chiseled the edges. Didn't know what else to do. 
Thanks again guys.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautifully one


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

It's been a fun ride.

Thanks Dominick.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I like the way you treated the edges. Well done, Sir. Well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks good.
I wouldn't change a thing. My wife didn't understand the name and thought it was a Indian term, until I explained it to her.

What is the final finish?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Da Aardvark said:


> Looks good. I wouldn't change a thing. My wife didn't understand the name and thought it was a Indian term, until I explained it to her. What is the final finish?


 Lol, that's the whole purpose to sound like that. 
I've been beating myself up about it and as I'm not the biggest fan of spar urethane I think I'm going to use that. I'm not going to fill the holes either. I'm just going to coat it and be done. 
I was reading somewhere and I thought it said catalpa was great for outdoor use, as far as rot resistant. I don't know, but correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I didnt realize you were building a "BENCH" back :blink::shifty::laughing::laughing::icon_cool:. LOL


It looks great!! I like the chiseled edges, they added a awesome touch!!!

Outdoors??? define where that's at....hanging on a covered wall under a porch,...in the rain....some protection....no protection??


----------



## Wooduse (Jan 17, 2011)

This is awesome! I live on Lake Sinclair in Georgia. I do some turning, but I have recently bought some carving chisels and hope to get started soon. This is inspiring!!! Awesome work!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Tennessee Tim said:


> I didnt realize you were building a "BENCH" back :blink::shifty::laughing::laughing::icon_cool:. LOL It looks great!! I like the chiseled edges, they added a awesome touch!!! Outdoors??? define where that's at....hanging on a covered wall under a porch,...in the rain....some protection....no protection??


Yea it's thick enough. Lol
I was going to cut it in half to do so, but the back is ant chewed. I'm going with spar. I'll post new pic later on. 
Yes outside, somewhat tree covered.
But this is Michigan. Lol


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Fist coat of spar.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I like that "fist" coat.....does it go on better that way???:blink::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Damn, Dom, that gives it a whole new dimension of wow! Now I'm glad you didn't take my suggestion of texturing the rest of the surface. The smooth parts look great in contrast to the carved areas. You knocked it out of the park for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

W O O F !!!
Lookin Good!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Damn, Dom, that gives it a whole new dimension of wow! Now I'm glad you didn't take my suggestion of texturing the rest of the surface. The smooth parts look great in contrast to the carved areas. You knocked it out of the park for sure :thumbsup:


Yea it was a hard decision, but very happy now. 
The only thing I don't like is the finish hides some detail. 
Oh well it'll be just fine for what it is.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Close up of fish and hook just after a coat.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Beautiful! 

That really turned out well. 

Thanks for taking us along on the ride!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I like the worm's smile.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I was impressed before the finish.

The finish just made everything pop, and I mean BAM!!!

Just beautiful Dom.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

jharris2 said:


> I was impressed before the finish.
> 
> The finish just made everything pop, and I mean BAM!!!
> 
> Just beautiful Dom.


​


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> I like the worm's smile.


That was my wife's request. She wanted a smiley face. Lol


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

That's beautiful work. A little off topic but what brand tools do you use/ what would be a good set to start off with?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

jbwhitford said:


> That's beautiful work. A little off topic but what brand tools do you use/ what would be a good set to start off with?


Thanks Jb. 
The tools I used to carve this sign are nothing more than some inexpensive carving tools from woodcraft. Ramelson 
This one here is a bit more expensive. 
This did 90% of the carving. It's a number 3


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

That turned out great Dom! I wish I could have you carve something:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

clpead said:


> That turned out great Dom! I wish I could have you carve something:


Thanks. 
No problem.


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

Would these be a good start? http://m.woodcraft.com/aHR0cDovL3d3...zNzYwL0JlZ2lubmVyJ3MtQ2FydmluZy1Ub29scy5hc3B4


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

jbwhitford said:


> Would these be a good start? http://m.woodcraft.com/aHR0cDovL3d3dy53b29kY3JhZnQuY29tL1Byb2R1Y3QvMjAwMzAwMC8zNzYwL0JlZ2lubmVyJ3MtQ2FydmluZy1Ub29scy5hc3B4


Those are the same as I have. 
Yes those will work.


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks I hope I'll be able to do beautiful work like you.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

:thumbsupom, that really turned out great.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Well I just got home from a beautiful time up at the cabin. 
I mounted the sign on a post that was left from the previous owners and I'm not really thrilled about it. 
I'll be making a new one soon. This will be a temporary thing at this point. 
Here's what it looks like now.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Dominick said:


> I mounted the sign on a post that was left from the previous owners and I'm not really thrilled about it.
> I'll be making a new one soon. This will be a temporary thing at this point.


You're not thrilled with and will be replacing the post right? I hope you don't mean the sign itself!!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using woodworkingtalk.com mobile app


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

captainawesome said:


> You're not thrilled with and will be replacing the post right? I hope you don't mean the sign itself!!! Sent from my SCH-I535 using woodworkingtalk.com mobile app


Laughing!!!! Oh I should have been more clear. 
Yea the post I'll be replacing. 
Thanks again. 
So stay tuned for future update.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nicely done. Just a gorgeous sign.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Outstanding work!


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Yeah, the ole "real estate" sign's gotta go.

Maybe some driftwood from Lk Superior running up both sides and stained in a walnut color?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Yea I wasn't sure. Lol
Driftwood would be nice. Good idea.


----------

